# Looking for new slicer



## phil129 (Oct 11, 2021)

Good morning,
Looking for recommendations for a new slicer.  I currently have a chef's choice 609, it's a 7 in. blade and has served me well for about 7 years but it is starting to show its age. I'm looking for something a little bigger perhaps 10in. blade. I cure a fair amount of bacon and the chef's choice cant handle a full slab, I have to cut them in half to fit them on the bed of the slicer. I've looked at several of the larger units that are in the 300-400 dollar range and am prepared to spend that much but want to make sure it's a good investment or necessary to spend that much. Thanks for any guidance.
Phil


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 11, 2021)

I had a huge 10" stainless steel commercial grade slicer for a while. The thing was a beast and really cumbersome to move around and a nightmare to clean. Got a Chef's Choice 615A just for smaller stuff but turns out that it's more capable than the monster unit was. The slide is much longer and will handle a full slab of bacon. Well, to clarify that I cut the bellies in half when I start the cure. The slide on the monster slicer was not long enough to accommodate a slab. I wound up selling the big one to a neighbor because the 615A was just a much easier unit to set up, use, and clean but will handle everything even better than the stainless unit.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 11, 2021)

I've had a commercial grade slicer from Cabelas that has served me well for about 15 years now. I do have to cut bellies in half to fit them on the slicing stray, but there's enough room before the blade to get some pretty good slices. I usually trim the bacon to fit a 11" vac-seal bag, save the trimmings for beans and such.







I don't know if the 12" would have more room on the tray before the blade, only sharpened the blade once in the time I've had it. RAY

Cabela's Commercial-Grade Food Slicer | Cabela's (cabelas.com)


----------



## phil129 (Oct 11, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I had a huge 10" stainless steel commercial grade slicer for a while. The thing was a beast and really cumbersome to move around and a nightmare to clean. Got a Chef's Choice 615A just for smaller stuff but turns out that it's more capable than the monster unit was. The slide is much longer and will handle a full slab of bacon. Well, to clarify that I cut the bellies in half when I start the cure. The slide on the monster slicer was not long enough to accommodate a slab. I wound up selling the big one to a neighbor because the 615A was just a much easier unit to set up, use, and clean but will handle everything even better than the stainless unit.
> 
> Robert


Thanks for the reply. I had looked at the 615 before I got mine years ago. I may have to revisit it as I forgot about that model. I do the same with my bellies to cure, but have to cut them in half again lengthwise to fit them on the carriage so it's good to know the 615 can cut a longer piece. I will say the chef's choice slicers all seem easier to clean, I know mine is, and easier to store. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## phil129 (Oct 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> I've had a commercial grade slicer from Cabelas that has served me well for about 15 years now. I do have to cut bellies in half to fit them on the slicing stray, but there's enough room before the blade to get some pretty good slices. I usually trim the bacon to fit a 11" vac-seal bag, save the trimmings for beans and such.
> View attachment 513099
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you for the reply. I had looked at this in-store but they had pretty inconsistent reviews so it's good to talk to someone that has one. Currently, I have to cut my bellies in half length-wise to have them fit in the tray on my current slicer so my slices are half as long as what's pictured if that makes sense. How is it to clean? My chefs choice is fairly simple but that one doesn't look too bad. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 11, 2021)

phil129 said:


> Excellent, thank you for the reply. I had looked at this in-store but they had pretty inconsistent reviews so it's good to talk to someone that has one. Currently, I have to cut my bellies in half length-wise to have them fit in the tray on my current slicer so my slices are half as long as what's pictured if that makes sense. How is it to clean? My chefs choice is fairly simple but that one doesn't look too bad. Thanks for the suggestion.



It's fairly easy to tidy up Phil, the blade housing is accessed by undoing a shingle threaded bolt. Having a pair of cut proof Kevlar gloves is absolutely required when removing the blade, it will cut you and cut you badly. It will slice super thin shaved to about 3/4", I like my bacon cut thick. RAY


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 11, 2021)

I looked for a slicer on craigslist for a couple of months. I do about 200 lbs of pork bellies/bacon each month and a small slicer just literally couldn't cut it. I found a Hobart 1612 for 150$ and grabbed it. Needed minimal clean up and lasted until our house fire melted it down to an aluminum puddle. I recently found a Hobart 1712  with automatic slicing feature in August for a little more, but in great shape. It can handle whole pork bellies without cutting in half as it has a 11 7/8" blade with a large carriage throw. If you're really serious about wanting a bigger/better slicer then this is the way to go. I have it on a dedicated cart to roll it around the house.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a Cabela's branded Deluxe model . I think it's made by Nesco . 9 " blade 180 watt motor . Does a great job and super easy to clean . 
I've had it about 5 years or so . I use it a lot more than I thought I would .


----------



## phil129 (Oct 11, 2021)

rexster314 said:


> I looked for a slicer on craigslist for a couple of months. I do about 200 lbs of pork bellies/bacon each month and a small slicer just literally couldn't cut it. I found a Hobart 1612 for 150$ and grabbed it. Needed minimal clean up and lasted until our house fire melted it down to an aluminum puddle. I recently found a Hobart 1712  with automatic slicing feature in August for a little more, but in great shape. It can handle whole pork bellies without cutting in half as it has a 11 7/8" blade with a large carriage throw. If you're really serious about wanting a bigger/better slicer then this is the way to go. I have it on a dedicated cart to roll it around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I had looked on craigslist a while ago, New Mexico is pretty hit or miss with good stuff. I'll keep my eyes open though. That would be a good buy if I could find one. Thanks.


----------

